# UN Beret



## bigcletus (7 Oct 2013)

Does anyone know where Belgian style, UN Blue berets can be purchased in Canada ??

Thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Oct 2013)

C&E museum kit shop

http://themercuryshop.myshopify.com/products/beret-un-blue


----------

